
Elon Musk Has Announced an Opening Date for His First Boring Tunnel - JumpCrisscross
http://fortune.com/2018/10/22/elon-musk-boring-tunnel-open/
======
ColinWright
I did a "wget" on that, and found this:

    
    
        <!--
                /((((((\\\\
        =======((((((((((\\\\\
             ((           \\\\\\\
             ( (*    _/      \\\\\\\
               \    /  \      \\\\\\________________
                |  |   |       </                  ((\\\\
                o_|   /        /                      \ \\\\    \\\\\\\
                     |  ._    (                        \ \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
                     | /                       /       /    \\\\\\\     \\
             .______/\/     /                 /       /         \\\
            / __.____/    _/         ________(       /\
           / / / ________/`---------'         \     /  \_
          / /  \ \                             \   \ \_  \
         ( <    \ \                             >  /    \ \
          \/     \\_                           / /       > )
                  \_|                         / /       / /
                                            _//       _//
                                           /_|       /_|
        -->
    

Nice.

